# Phoenix is hot.



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

In the 80's all week again for the second week. Wednesday is forcasted to be 91. The earliest ever. The usual first 90°is mid March. I glad that it is a comfortable dry heat.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have no idea what a comfortable dry heat is. We don't get that in New England:biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

No humidity feels toasty


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh my goodness, 90F in February. Arkansas tends to be humid but not as bad as Louisiana. The heat always feels like 5 degrees hotter than it is here. 

I'm ready for some warm weather already. I plan to make a flower garden this year. Haven't done it in years, but since I'm taking B12 shots I have lots more energy and want to get out and dig in the dirt.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

No humidity... hmm... In Buenos Aires you can sweat by just breathing... let's say that some unique days all your stuff is wet, and you can "feel the water" in the air, literaly. If you left a paper on the table, or you are carrying it in your hand and walking, you'll notice is all wet in about... 10 minutes .-.

Where do you say you live? Phoenix? I need a try of that heat, sounds too different xD


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The dry heat is better. I am no fan of humidity. We will be out of Texas before the heavy heat hits. :biggrin: We have been hired by Lake Monroe Jellystone Park for the summer. Haven't spent time in Indiana before so I am looking forward to this! :smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You live a fun and interesting life Susan. Great news about the summer position


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It _is_ fun! We highly recommend it!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I will stick to Arkansas over Arizona any day. Don't like that heat there. 

The new house came with quite a few flower beds, so I plan on playing in the dirt myself, as long as my back will allow it. I've yet to hear from a neurosurgeon, so who knows when I will get some relief. 
@FanKi, I would love to see Argentina some day. Well, many other areas of South America as well. So much history there!! :wink:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

There's more to Arizona than heat. The upper third of the state is pine trees with great snow skiing and the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> There's more to Arizona than heat. The upper third of the state is pine trees with great snow skiing and the Grand Canyon.


That's the great thing about Arizona, you can ski and work on your tan in the same day! :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The earliest ever 90-degree high temperature, which happened Feb. 17 this year. The previous record was Feb. 24, 1986.Twenty days with a high of at least 80 degrees. The old record for the month was 15.Seven daily high temperature records, including a Leap day mark of 88 degrees Monday.An average high temperature of 79.9 degrees which tops the mark of 78.7 set in 1991.There was no measurable rain in Phoenix this*February , which ties a low point reached six other times.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

You live here in Phoenix just?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> You live here in Phoenix just?


Yes Avondale


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> Yes Avondale


Ahhh... west of me, I'm at the 27'th and Camelback area in Phoenix.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Ahhh... west of me, I'm at the 27'th and Camelback area in Phoenix.


I am around 99th Ave and McDowell


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

O_O freaking 90? you have got to be kidding me. Well I think would take the cold winter up here in Michigan though over the summer air. We ALWAYS get humidity over here, and being as I am a few blocks away from the water front.... its not a pretty sight, the only relief is the breeze that is carried by the water, if it was not for that I think everyone would jump collectively into the Lake Erie and be done with it XD


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone care to join me in a 25-30cm of snow and a temperature of -25°C? ; u ; lol...looking forward for summer again...just like how Olaf, the cute snow man in the movie Frozen, likes to see summer..


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Like we say here in Phoenix. "We don't have to shovel heat off our driveway".


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

True that Just! 

We tell people when they complain about rain, "Haven't had to shovel any of it!"


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> True that Just!
> 
> We tell people when they complain about rain, "Haven't had to shovel any of it!"


I have felt like it when my street floods all of the time, our basement flooded as well when the flooding came all the way up to our house T-T


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

onizetsu666 said:


> I have felt like it when my street floods all of the time, our basement flooded as well when the flooding came all the way up to our house T-T


That is unfortunate! :unhappy: Where do you live?

Adendum: I see, where in Michigan is Wyandotte?


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> That is unfortunate! :unhappy: Where do you live?
> 
> Adendum: I see, where in Michigan is Wyandotte?


It is a few minutes away from Detroit (much better community though....but that is changing due to people moving in from the inner cities)


----------

